# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Tranzicioni Shqiptar

## Redi

Ka vite qe shqiptaret po kalojne nje periudhe tranzicioni qe duket sikur nuk do te mbaroje kurre.

Shqiptaret ne Republiken e Shqiperise per me teper se 10 vite po perjetojne nje metamorfoze dramatike, sado qe ishin paralajmeruar me pare. 

Si ishin paralajmeruar?

Pas vitit 1991, gati te gjithe politikanet, organizmat qeveritare dhe jo qeveritare ne Bote na paralajmeruan qe ne do te perjetojme nje periudhe tranzicioni qe eshte e paevitueshme kur nderrohen sistemet.

Po si e parashikuan vete shqiptaret kete gje dhe cfare menduam ne në lidhje me kete fakt?

A mendoni se kjo periudhe ishte me e ashper nga cfare u imagjinua, apo e kunderta?


Ne rast se mendoni qe kjo peridhe duket e pafund, cilat mendoni qe jane rruget per t'ja dale mbane? 

Cilat jane shkaqet dhe pasojat e kesaj gjendjeje dhe cfare duhet te bejme ne per tu futur ne rrugen e zhvillimit dhe te perparimit?



Shqiptaret e Kosoves, kane me pak vite qe jane futur ne kete situate. Pas largimit te pushtuesit serb, atje nuk vonuan qe te shfaqeshin simptomat e semundjes se tranzicionit. Lufta e ashper dhe vrasjet politike e deshmojne me se miri kete gje.

Cfare duhet te bejne shqiptaret e Kosoves per ta kaluar me sa me pak thimbje kete periudhe?

Po shqiptaret e trojeve te tjera ne cfare stadi jane dhe cfare rrugesh duhet te ndjekin per te arritur ne qellimet e tyre?

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Pershendetje.

Vertet  eshte  nje  keqardhje  per Shqiptaret qe jetojne keto Trazicjone.
Keto Trazicjone ne  e  shikojme  me  syte  tane  dhe  nuk  dalim  ti bejme  ball.

Çdo trazicjone  ka  nje  zgjithje  dhe  mendoj qe  nje  prashikim  nje  bashim  e  ben  qe  ta  mposht  çdo gje .

mund  te  jete  nje  rruge  per  ti dal  mbane.

Po perseri  ne i bejme  sehir  çdo gjeje.

Dhe  keto trazicjona  kane  ndodhur  dhe  do  ndodhin  perseri.

----------


## ALBA

TIPARE TE TRANZICIONIT SHQIPTAR DHE STRATEGJIA E ZHVILLIMIT TE VENDIT

1.1. Tipare te tranzicionit 

Ne fillimin e viteve 90-te Shqiperia perballohej me sfiden e madhe te krijimit te se ardhmes. Shtegu i tranzicionit ishte me i gjate dhe me i veshtire nga cu mendua Ai ishte nje proces i gjate i ndryshimeve duke perfshire nje pakete te tere strukturore, ekonomike, ligjore dhe sociale. Tranzicioni filloi si proces kompleks e nje shkaterrimit te se vjetres  dhe kijimit apo adoptimit te institucioneve te reja. Projektimi i reformave dhe institucioneve u orjentua drejt qellimeve politike, dhe reforma ishte me e shpjete ne fushat ku kostoja politike ishte me e vogel.
Tranzicioni ekonomik filloi me ndryshime rrenjesore te sistemit politik. Reformat ekonomike fillluan ne kushtet e nje kolapsi total ekonomik, ne kushtet  e nje mungese te ekzistences dhe dobesive insitucionale. Tranzicioni i Shqiperise me synim demokracise dhe ekonomise se tregut te lire provoi te ishte me i veshtire nga sa u parashikua fillimisht nga shqiptaret. Kalimi nga sistemi i centralizuar dhe teresisht i mbyllur i ekonomise shqiptare ne ekonomine e tregut, u shoqerua ne shkaterrimin e ekonomise se saj dhe nje renie ndjeshme e nivelit te jeteses se shqiptareve. Mungesa e furnizimit me produktet ushqimore si dhe masat per liberalizimin e cmimeve, u shoqerua me rritje te nivelit te inflacionit ne mbi 226 %.Me fillimin e periudhes se tranzicionit, u shfaq renia e madhe e aktivitetit ekonomik Prodhimi i pergjithshem kombetar ra  rreth 40% nga niveli i vitit 1989. Gjate kesaj periudhe  u shenuan nivelet me te larta te migracionit qe ishte provuar ndonjehere vendi gjate shekullit te kaluar. Ne vitet e  para te tranzicionit Shqiperia pati mjaft arritje ku u perfshine zbatimi i reformave strukturore, liberalizimi i cmimeve, sistemi i kurseve fleksible te kembimit, liberalizimi i regjimeve te  pagesave dhe te tregtise. Reformat ekonomike u mbeshteten ne nje mase te madhe nga asistenca e huaj te cilat me hyrjen e transfertave private nga jashte ndihmuan ne zvogelimin e deficitit te llogarive korente.Megjithe perpjekjet e bera ndertimi i nje shteti me kapacitetet e duhura te qeverisjes ne menyre efeketive ndeshi eksistencen e nje shteti te brishte te vendit.

Falimentimi i firmave piramidale ne fillim te vitit 1997 u shoqerua me nje krize te thelle qeveritare e cila u pasua me nje trazira shoqerore te cilat cuan ne nje rebelim te armatosur. Kjo krize jo vetem ndaloi procesin e tranzicionit dhe te mekembjes ekonomike, por shkaterruoi mjaft arritje te deriatehershme Mungesa e stabilitetit politik, ekonomik e social ne vitet 1997-98 i kushtoi humbjen e rreth 1.3 miliarde USD te kursimeve private te shqiptareve  dhe nje kthim prapa te vendit.
Nga viti 1998 politikat stabilizuese qeverise kishin si qellim mbajtjen dhe ruajtjen e qendrueshme te parametrave makroekonomike ekonomike. Ne vitin 1998 niveli i inflacionit u stabilizua. Gjate ketyre viteve rritja ekonomike mbeti afersisht 7% ne vit. Kjo periudhe u karakterizua nga ekzistenca e institucioneve jo-eficente qeverisese; nga ceshtje te pasigurive te  pronesise, nga ekzistenca e nje infrastruktura te dobet, te nje sektor financiar te pazhvilluar, nga varesia e te ardhurave kombetare prej nivelit te te adhurave te sjella nga emigrantet shqiptare qe punojne jashte vendit. 

1.2 Tranzicioni ne kushtet e nje politike te shtrenguar fiskale dhe monetare 

Kriza ekonomike e viteve 1990-95 u shoqerua me nje keqesim te theksuar te zhbalancimeve makroekonomike, te krijimit te nje deficiti te madhe buxhetor, te nje inflacioni me permasa galopante, shkaterrimit te rezervave valutore, dhe krijimit te  borxhit te jashtem te vendit. 
Zbatimi i reformave ekonomike ne Shqiperi u shoqerua me nje politike te shtrenguar buxhetore, financiare, nga rritja e normave te interesit per financimin e deficitit buxhetor nepermjet emetimit te bonove te thesarit, nga kufizimi i kreditimit te sektorit privat.

----------


## ILMGAP

Po e rikthej këtë temë tejet interesante në sytë e postimeve të reja dhe njëherë, që antarët të diskutojnë mbi të, të mirren me problemet e Shqiptarëve dhe t'i lën njëherë mënjëanë problemet e Arabëve.

Fjala "periudhë tranzicioni" sot përdoret vetëm për të lën popullin të qëndrojë ende nën hijen, të cilën e ka zënë që ktu e sa kohë. Tranzicioni në botë nuk zgjatë 20 vite, apo me këtë duam të tregojmë që jemi një popull aspak frytdhënës, jo i gatshëm për BE dhe kategorikisht, i lënë pas dore. Mendojë se fjala "periudhë tranzicioni", duhet të fshihet tanimë nga fjalori ynë, për vendin tonë. Është vend i cili këtë periudh e ka kaluar, por nuk e ka kaluar me sukses, për këtë ajo ka rënë më poshtë, nën një monarki Absolute, ku përsonat të cilët e quajnë veten politikanë, komandojnë popullin, në cilën do formë, që ju duket atyre e arsyeshme. Kjo është mëse e pakëndshme, për një popull i cili pretendon integrimin në Europë, një popull i cili ende nuk ka mësuar sektligjin e demokracisë që: "Qeveria duhet t'i frikësohet popullit, jo populli qeverisë", nëse ne vazhdojmë kështu siç jemi, të strukur dhe memec ndaj gabimeve të mëdha që bëjnë politikanët tanë, atëherë medoemos dhe nipërit tanë do t'jenë duke luftuar për fjalën "Tranzicioni Shqiptarë".

----------


## DYDRINAS

Tranzicioni shqiptar, nese mund te quhet i tille, eshte ndoshta i llojit me te vecante brenda Europes gjeografike.

Ka shume aresye se pse kjo periudhe nuk mund te quhet tranzicion, por i duhet gjetur nje fjale tjeter me kuptimplote.

Sepse fjala tranzicion vlen per Polonine, per Cekine e Sllovakine, per Hungarine e Sllovenine etj, por kjo nuk vlen per serbet, malazezet, sllavomaqedonet, bullgaret, shqiptaret, boshnjaket e bile edhe per greket e italianet e jugut.

Ka shume ndryshime ne menyren e sjelljes se individit ne shoqerite qe kane ngecur qe sa e sa shekuj, sa per aresye historike, sa per aresye ekonomike e sa per sa e sa aresye te tjera.

Bie fjala greket kane qe nga viti 1945 qe shkojne sa nga njeri tranzicion ne tjetrin, pa zene vend ende si nje shoqeri moderne, po ashtu italianet e jugut qe kane gati nje shekull qe nuk i afrohen sadopak modeleve moderne politike dhe ekonomike te pjeses veriore te Italise pa folur ketu per disnivelin me pjesen tjeter te Europes politike etj.

Ka dicka qe i bashkon keta popuj, qe i ben ata te jene te "vecante" dhe qe ne fakt ndihen europian vetem gjeografikisht, sepse politikisht, ekonomikisht dhe nga ana kulturore jane nje bote tjeter.

Europa e sotme ka ne vetvete tri rrathe zhvillimi, qe dallojne krykeput nga njera-tjetri.

Rrethi i pare jane vendet perendimore dhe veriperendimore, qe ne cdo aspekt jane tejet larg per nga zhvillimi dhe nga mireqenja, me pas vjen rrethi i dyte ai i vendeve te Europes Qendrore (deri ne Kroaci) qe ka traditen dhe qe i ka kushtet qe dikur te behet si rrethi i pare, ndersa rrethi i fundit jemi ne popujt e jugut dhe juglindjes se Europes.

Eshte njejte si ne vazot e ekipeve qe formohen para se te hidhet shorti i eleminatoreve te kampionatit europian, pra ne rrethi i trete jemi vendet qe kemi nevoje per te kapur per krahesh e per te na mbajtur ne kembe, sepse ato nuk na mbajne!

Sado e forte qe te jete deshira, per t'u perfshire ne rrathet e tjere, kjo duket te pakten per sot e per shume kohe, nje gje e larget dhe e pakapshme.

Popujve te rrethit te pare e deridiku atyre te rrethit te dyte, u jane dashur shekuj te tere tranzicion, pra shume kohe per t'u qyteteruar ne nivelin qe jane sot. Ne keto shekuj ata kane krijuar vlera njerezore, vlera ekonomike dhe vlera politike.

Ato kane krijuar tashme traditen e nje sistemi, qe nis qe nga femija i vogel e nuk mbaron kurre, por percillet nga brezi ne brez.

Popujve te rrethit te trete, per fat te keq ne te cilin bejme pjese dhe ne, jemi nisur nje pjese qe nga vitet '50 e te tjeret qe nga fillimi i viteve '90, drejt rruges se qyteterimit, drejt rruges se perqafimit te vlerave, drejt rruges se nje stabiliteti ekonomik dhe politik, por qe duket se do te jete shume e gjate.

Per kete mendoj se fjala tranzicion nuk eshte e pershtatshme, por ndoshta do te duhet thene fjala qyteterim. 

Ne shqiptaret kemi vetem dy dekada qe kemi nisur rrugen e qyteterimit modern!

Ndoshta brezi yne do te perjetoje heqje vizash, anetaresim ne BE, por brezi yne nuk do te kete fatin qe te shohe shqiptarin e qyteteruar, shqiptarin qe respekton ligjin dhe shtetin, shqiptarin qe respekton pronen, shqiptarin qe respekton lirine dhe te drejten e tjetrit, shqiptarin qe paguan taksat etj.

----------

